# parting out



## livingtorace (Feb 10, 2014)

2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8 automatic, apprx. 100,000. All glass, door mechanism, motors, interior, fuel tank. Everything but doors, fenders, grill, and hood.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

where are you??


----------



## livingtorace (Feb 10, 2014)

Pennsylvania


----------



## boricuadon (Apr 3, 2014)

do you have the driver airbag? what kind of seats? I have an 06 sentra s


----------



## boricuadon (Apr 3, 2014)

btw im in ny..looking for black driver airbag


----------

